# What is in this Bios AG,PT,PT?



## wop1969 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is a bios I found and peeled the sticker away.
The tiny wires inside are not gold, I was wondering if they ar AG, PT or PD?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 28, 2009)

Aluminum.


----------



## wop1969 (Feb 28, 2009)

well isnt that a [email protected]

So this is one of those items that you have to crack open to the the AU out of and dodge the AL at all cost?


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 1, 2009)

wop1969 said:


> So this is one of those items that you have to crack open to the the AU out of and dodge the AL at all cost?


If you encounter items such as this that have minute aluminum wires, but there are values known to be included, it's easy to eliminate the aluminum with a fast wash in HCl. Rinse well after they are dissolved, but don't try to filter the solution. Siphon it to waste instead. Dissolved aluminum can be very difficult to filter, plus if all you've done is eliminate aluminum there is no risk of losing values. 

Harold


----------



## wop1969 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks Harold, that makes things simple


----------



## meng2k7 (Mar 1, 2009)

wop1969 said:


> Here is a bios I found and peeled the sticker away.
> The tiny wires inside are not gold, I was wondering if they ar AG, PT or PD?



hi!
u can see the "die", it is attached with silver alloyed paste in gold foil then it is bonded with alluminum wires.


----------



## stihl88 (Jul 15, 2009)

Theres a couple of guys on ebay saying these eeprom chips have Platinum inside them. I myself have got a few chips that have "PGM" written on the case also...
Anybody familiar with this or is this just another typical ebay scam?


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 15, 2009)

For almost all common electronics gold or aluminum bonding wires is used. In some special applications copper, silver or platinum wires could be used. In high speed interconnects copper is better than gold and in high temperature environments platinum is better.
Read more about it on this site.

http://www.calfinewire.com/bonding.asp
http://www.calfinewire.com/mag_ics.asp

That any chip maker would mark their chip with PGM to say that there is precious metals in them is just ridiculous. PGM might be a company name though.
I tried to search for a manufacturer with PGM in their name but I couldn't find any. It could be programming voltage, some EPROM have it marked on the chip, I found one example of "12.5V PGM".

/Göran


----------

